#ubuntu-ngo 2010-05-17
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> czajkowski: which Mark was the Mark in the ngo team notes?
<czajkowski> Mark A. Hershberger
<dholbach> thanks
<czajkowski> no bother
<dholbach> czajkowski: did the guy who gave the talk later on give you the list of groups of websites and list of organisations?
<czajkowski> dholbach: Andrew, nope he's just sent me an email asking for the gobby doc as he couldn't find it
<czajkowski> dholbach: shall poke him about that
<dholbach> ok, so I'll assign the work item to you
<dholbach> ROCK :)
<czajkowski> grand :)
<txwikinger> Morning
<Pendulum> hiya
<txwikinger> hi Pendulum
<czajkowski> aloha
<txwikinger> hi laura
<highvoltage> good... afternoon! everybody!
<czajkowski> highvoltage: missed you!
<highvoltage> I should be there next time at least :)
<czajkowski> excellen
<czajkowski> highvoltage: so do you have your Canadian Visa yet?
<highvoltage> czajkowski: I begged them more than month ago to send me my passport so long so that I can at least go to the uds... until today I got absolutely no response back from the Canadian Embassy
<czajkowski> mate of mine is living over there and has her application returned 4 times, they are driving her somewhat more insane than she already was
<highvoltage> czajkowski: I mailed them by registerd post today telling them that I have missed the conference and that they don't need to send it back anymore until the visa application is approved... hopefully that won't take too much longer
<highvoltage> czajkowski: there was a South African recently who got assylum in Canada because he said that all the black people in South Africa wants to kill all the white people... and he actually got assylum
<highvoltage> since then a lot of crazies have been applying for all kinds of canadian visas... I think that's messing it up for people like me who just want to go over for 2-3 months
<txwikinger> highvoltage: Visa process is always a mess
 * txwikinger has gone through too many of those
<txwikinger> However the Canadian High Commission was very good when we got our immigration visas
<highvoltage> txwikinger: yeah I guess it's a bit of a gamble. sometimes you'll have a great experience and other times not, and it might just be luck of the draw what kind of service you get
<txwikinger> highvoltage: true
<txwikinger> highvoltage: Which area of Canada do you want to visit?
<highvoltage> txwikinger: Quebec
<txwikinger> Ah cool
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-05-18
<dholbach> good morning
<txwikinger> Good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-05-19
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-05-20
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-05-16
<dholbach> good morning
<highvoltage> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-05-17
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-05-18
<dholbach> good morning
<xdatap1> dholbach, good morning!
<dholbach> hey xdatap1
<highvoltage> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-05-19
<dholbach> good morning
<Cheri703> huh, I wasn't sure if there was a room for ngo team...
<highvoltage> it's a secret.
<highvoltage> (not really :p)
<Cheri703> heh, how are you highvoltage? made it home safely?
<highvoltage> Cheri703: I did indeed! I had a bad toothache and got some morphene from the dentist so I'm especially good right now at this moment!
<Cheri703> hehe
<highvoltage> and about to get my first sponsored package into debian so that's kind of awesome
<Cheri703> woo narcotics! (doctor prescribed of course)
<Cheri703> very cool
<highvoltage> and you?
<Cheri703> trip was uneventful, just long! Getting back into things here. need to get busy drumming up clients
<Cheri703> (or have someone I met at UDS randomly offer me an awesome job ;D )
<highvoltage> do you have a linkedin page?
<Cheri703> hmm...no
<highvoltage> it's kind of useful to send people to if you want to show them a quick overview of your skills and let people people recommend you, etc. and much more social than just having a CV/resume page on your website
 * Cheri703 adds it to to-do list
<highvoltage> there's also lots of ubuntu people on linked in, so if someone is looking for an ubuntu person they are likely to stumle on your profile if you connect to other ubuntu people
<Cheri703> I also need to update my wiki page
<Cheri703> ok, awesome, good to know. I've never really looked at linkedin
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-05-20
<dholbach> good morning
<Cheri703> Hi dholbach
<dholbach> hey Cheri703
<dholbach> I got your mail, but didn't have time to reply yet
<Cheri703> no problem :)
<Cheri703> I take it you got home safely?
<dholbach> yep, life's good - how about you?
<Cheri703> going alright, getting all kinds of stuff done, but adding to my list every day :) Need clients, but it's getting there :)
<dholbach> nice :)
<Cheri703> what time is it where you are?
<dholbach> 08:14
<Cheri703> ah, ok
<Cheri703> hehe, I know I'm up late when the europeans start waking up ;)
<dholbach> :)
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-05-14
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-05-15
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-05-13
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo_> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-05-14
<MooDoo_> hello all
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-05-15
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-05-16
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-05-17
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-05-12
<Guest12029> how you feeling pleia2 ?   ps morning x
<MooDoo> darn nick changes
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
<pleia2> MooDoo: hanging in there!
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-05-13
<MooDoo> pleia2: good xx
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning :)
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-05-14
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-05-15
<MooDoo> hello all
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-05-16
<MooDoo> morning
<dholbach> good morning
